# Hava-Friends Seattle Small Dog Meetup



## NoelleF (May 20, 2011)

*Hi Hava-Friends! I am really happy to say I am starting a NEW Havanese Meetup group in Seattle through MEETUP.COM! Its going to Havanese/small dog play group. http://www.meetup.com/Hava-FriendsHavanese/*


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Noelle,

I just joined your meetup group - unfortunately, we are sadly not able to make it on Saturday afternoon as Memorial Day weekend will be one of the few times a year that we go out of town. However, I am looking forward to your next meetup, and meeting your 2 havs, and anybody else that comes!

I also saw that you posted invitations to your meetup to the Northwest Havanese Meetup group (http://www.meetup.com/NW-Havanese-Meet-Up/) but your links on the messages on that site are broken, at least as written on the front page - you should be sure to try to coordinate with that group. I didn't make it to their last meetup but I did make it to the one before that, and met quite a few havs and hav mixes from the Seattle area.

Also, please introduce yourself and your furbabies here on this forum! The havs here are from all over the world, so most will not be able to come to the meetup, but everybody would love to 'meet' you and your havs here anyway! And, we want pics


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

heatherk said:


> Hi Noelle,
> 
> I just joined your meetup group - unfortunately, we are sadly not able to make it on Saturday afternoon as Memorial Day weekend will be one of the few times a year that we go out of town. However, I am looking forward to your next meetup, and meeting your 2 havs, and anybody else that comes!
> 
> ...


I would like to come but we are having Sasha's teeth cleaning on Friday. Not sure if she will feel like being social. I hate that they have to put her "under". Keep posting here and I will try bring her next time. Linda


----------



## NoelleF (May 20, 2011)

Hi All! Thank you so much for looking at my thread! Very cool forum here! Thank you so much for all the help and advice too! NW Havanese is a very nice group. I have gone to a meetup with them. NW Havanese meets mostly on the Eastside near Bellevue, Wa, on afternoons that are kind of random. They give about 1 week notice for each meetup. I was not able to make most of the meetups because of timing and location, so I thought Why not just start my own group? 

I don't want to take away from NW Havanese at all. I just wanted to add another meetup to the calendar, a meetup that is always in the same place and at the same time. 
Hava-Friends will meet once a month on the last Saturday of each month at Westcrest Park, in the small dog area. No stress, no worries. If you can come, please do! If you can't make this time, we hope to see you next time! 

Hava-Friends is open to Havanese dogs as well as all their fun Loving small dog friends!
This should be a really good time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

NoelleF said:


> Hi All! Thank you so much for looking at my thread! Very cool forum here! Thank you so much for all the help and advice too! NW Havanese is a very nice group. I have gone to a meetup with them. NW Havanese meets mostly on the Eastside near Bellevue, Wa, on afternoons that are kind of random. They give about 1 week notice for each meetup. I was not able to make most of the meetups because of timing and location, so I thought Why not just start my own group?
> 
> I don't want to take away from NW Havanese at all. I just wanted to add another meetup to the calendar, a meetup that is always in the same place and at the same time.
> Hava-Friends will meet once a month on the last Saturday of each month at Westcrest Park, in the small dog area. No stress, no worries. If you can come, please do! If you can't make this time, we hope to see you next time!
> ...


 Hi I go up to seattle all the time If my cousin will allow me to bring the sisters I would love to come sometime how far is the park from North Gate? My dad lives in a foster care place close to their.


----------



## NoelleF (May 20, 2011)

hi Suzi and Maddie! Thank you for your interest in Hava-Friends! Hope to see you there! According to MAPQUEST it is 25 min from Northgate Mall to Westcrest Dog Park in West Seattle. This is a holiday weekend, so I do not know how traffic is going to be. I would guess it could be a bit longer, but I dont know. I am sorry I did not think of that when I chose this weekend to start Hava-Friends!

Hava- Friends is meeting in the Small Dog area of Westcrest.

All the details about address and time are here . . .

http://www.meetup.com/Hava-FriendsHavanese/


----------



## NoelleF (May 20, 2011)

Somehow I "Unsubscribed" from this thread & I do not know how to sign back up for email notifications for this thread. Very odd. I will check back in from time to time . . . if you want to reach me, please send me a message in the Havanese Forum or on the Hava-Friend's Meetup page. http://www.meetup.com/Hava-FriendsHavanese/

Thank you so much!


----------



## NoelleF (May 20, 2011)

SUCCESS! I changed the settings so I can get thread up-dates! I could not figure that out for the life of me last night! Silly really!

You can still reach me here and at meetup page.

Sasha & Linda - Good luck at the vet's today! I wish they did not have to put dogs "under" for teeth cleanings too! That is no fun! I hope Sasha is feeling bright and chipper super fast!


----------

